# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دوتا سوال

## -AnTiQuE-

سلام خسته نباشید دوتا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین:
‏1.آیا راسته ک میگن سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده ک تا 18 اسفند میشه ثبت نام کرد؟یا تا 18 اسفند فقط میشه ویراش کرد؟یا هر دوتاش رو میشه انجام داد؟
‏2.آیا تو ثبت نام باید کد دانش آموزی سال سوم و پیش دانشگاهی شبیه به هم باشه یا باید باهم فرق کنه؟

----------


## The Piano

سلام. تا 18 اسفند که میشه 4 شنبه ، میشه هم ثبت نام کرد هم ویرایش
برای دانش آموزان متوسطه دوم کد دانش آموزی سال سوم و چهارم یکیه

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

برا اونایی که الان پیش دانشگاهی میخونن چی؟باید کد سال سوم و پیش باید یکی باشه یا نه؟

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> برا اونایی که الان پیش دانشگاهی میخونن چی؟باید کد سال سوم و پیش باید یکی باشه یا نه؟


*سلام برای من همون کد ملیم بود که با کد دانش آموزی سومم فرق میکرد !

اگر کد میلیتون اولش با صفر شروع میشه ،صفر ها رو در نظر نگیرید و ادامش میشه کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی !

اگر مثل برای من اولش با صفر شروع نمیشه... همون بدون هیچ تغییری کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهیته !

.
.
.
البته من این رو شنیدم ..وممکنه درست نباشه !

برای من که صدق کرد ،و همون کد ملیم بود شاید برای شما متفاوت باشه!
*

----------


## _Fateme_

اولا تا ۱۸ ام هم میشه ثبت نام کرد هم ویرایش 

کد دانش آموزیم فک نکنم تغییر کنه برای من که دوتاش یکی بود


> سلام خسته نباشید دوتا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدین:
> ‏1.آیا راسته ک میگن سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده ک تا 18 اسفند میشه ثبت نام کرد؟یا تا 18 اسفند فقط میشه ویراش کرد؟یا هر دوتاش رو میشه انجام داد؟
> ‏2.آیا تو ثبت نام باید کد دانش آموزی سال سوم و پیش دانشگاهی شبیه به هم باشه یا باید باهم فرق کنه؟

----------


## _Fateme_

نه ربطی به کد ملی نداره 

شاید برای شما استثناس


> *سلام برای من همون کد ملیم بود که با کد دانش آموزی سومم فرق میکرد !
> 
> اگر کد میلیتون اولش با صفر شروع میشه ،صفر ها رو در نظر نگیرید و ادامش میشه کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی !
> 
> اگر مثل برای من اولش با صفر شروع نمیشه... همون بدون هیچ تغییری کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهیته !
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ...

----------

